# HPA Motorsports ? High Performance 4-Piston Rear Brake Kit



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA Motorsports – High Performance 4-Piston Rear Brake Kit*

With the success of our * 6-Piston Front Brake Kit* released last year, HPA is proud to announce the release of our * 4-Piston Rear Brake Kit* for  VW Mk4 R32, Mk5/Mk6 VW and Audi TT/A3 applications. The HPA Rear Brake Kit is once again designed in conjunction with *BAER Brakes* and, like our front brake kits, _proudly made in the USA_. 










Includes: 



Rear 4 Piston radial mount caliper 

Slotted two-piece floating rotor 335mm 

Caliper brackets 

Ceramic pads 

Integrated backing plate w/custom drum e-brake 

Custom cables 

DOT-approved direct fit stainless steel braided brake lines 

Mounting hardware 

 

Features: 

_As with our front 6-piston packages…_ 



Clears OEM 18" wheels with NO spacer required 

Choice of *Red*, *Black*, *Silver* or *HPA Blue* 

Readily available replacement parts 

One year warranty 

 

Price: *US$2795.00* + shipping 










For more information or to place an order, please give us a call at *604.598.8520* or e-mail us at *[email protected]*.


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow.. this looks brilliant... I need to win the lottery so I can justify this. 

Any price break on a full kit, front and rear? Need to know how much I need to save up for...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> Wow.. this looks brilliant...
> Any price break on a full kit, front and rear? Need to know how much I need to save up for...


 IM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> ...Any price break on a full kit, front and rear?...


 Anyone interested in a front and rear kit should e-mail HPA directly for a quote.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Does your 4 piston rear kit work with the 2012+ US spec Audi TT-RS by chance?


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow. Beautiful!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

hightechrdn said:


> Does your 4 piston rear kit work with the 2012+ US spec Audi TT-RS by chance?


 Send me an e-mail directly on this one. We need to take a closer look into things...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> Wow. Beautiful!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Package deal available for ordering the front 6-Piston and rear 4-Piston kits together...*e-mail* or *IM* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

retired said:


> Well, I have had a weekend to play with these brakes. First off, they are BIG - I don't know how the stock wheel still fits on. So they really do look the part. But better then looking the part they REALLY REALLY WORK. After a fews laps on my fav local road, I knew I made the right choice! Come on they are made by BAER, so you know it's a quality stuff. So if you are on the hunt for front brake, you should really look at these. Now I have to start to save up for then new rear brake upgrade kit!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

BayAreaCelt said:


> These look tasty...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

R-chitect said:


> ...Most people, such as myself, buy BBK's because of the ability of the upgraded systems to dissipate heat which allows them to inherently perform better.


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jsausley said:


> I think this kit, front and rear, will be what I look into next year when I'm ready for an upgrade...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA High Performance Brake Kits - Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale

_...Because we are Canadian, we are open and available to take orders today, tomorrow, and Monday._ 

Send me an IM, e-mail me, or call me directly.

Happy US Thanksgiving!


----------



## Porra46 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: HPA Motorsports – High Performance 4-Piston Rear Brake Kit*

Would like to enquire...

How much weight savings are there with the rear brake kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Porra46 said:


> Would like to enquire...
> 
> How much weight savings are there with the rear brake kit?


The front kit list the following:

_This kit shaves 6 pounds of rotational mass per rotor which results in improved acceleration and deceleration, and a total of 32 pounds of un-sprung weight for improved suspension function._

While the total weight savings in the rear kit many not be as much (because of the parking brake drum assembly), the savings per rotor would be similar.


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the order Darryl!

I still don't have my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------



## mgleeson (Nov 18, 2006)

So if you pay attention to the 1st post on HPA's blog, it will give you a brief summary of what I've been going through for the past 7 days:

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/blog.html

That is my Car in the picture they've used.

So after you've ready the post, you can probably tell that I've been so that I've refrained from posting anything to my Thread or to the MKVI GLI Community in general.

I have two specific issues with this and HPA:

1.) HPA saw nothing wrong with the fact that their lack of research led to me being without a car for 7 days going and HPA's President said to me, *"In the aftermarket World, speaking from 23+ year experience, it is a known fact that small running changes are encountered from time to time. It is unfortunate that you encountered two in one sitting, but the resolutions are before us and we feel apologetic that you are inconvenienced by this occurrence. *"

2.) HPA also felt that financial retribution was not in order either, HPA's President also had this to say to me, *"I will not offer any discount as HPA is fully standing behind its product in expediting field support.*

So while I still have no parking brake on my car, HPA also thought it would be acceptable for me to receive my car back without a parking brake, HPA's President had this to say to me about that, *"Yes, I would have considered taking the car from the installer depending on my parking conditions as I set my cars in gear and turn wheels into the curb regardless of handbrake function but that is my prerogative, you do as you see fit."*

So apparently the President of HPA is anti Parking Brake.

You can see on HPA's site, http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_bbk.html that their BBK is offered to MK5 and MK6 Vehicles in the same drop down. So instead of doing the proper research and checking the difference in wheel base from the MKV platform vs. the MKVI Platform, HPA just assumed that they were the same and.....they're not. The MKV Jetta Platform has a Wheel base of 101.5" where the MKVI Jetta Platform has a Wheel Bast of 104.4". So one would logically think, that if a car has a longer wheel base it probably has a longer OEM parking brake line. HPA clearly looked past this critical piece of information, which I found in mere seconds, and they just decided to offer the same Brake Kit to both the MKV and MKVI Platform Customers they've sold these to.

In conclusion I hope those of you that have read this post find this information to be useful and if you are in the market for a Big Brake Kit I hope you find this information helpful when making your selection.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow.. FAil on their part! They better send you the new cables free of charge. opcorn:


----------

